# Your Mason Family Tree



## scottmh59 (Jul 14, 2009)

How far back does masonry go  in your family? Who was the first person in your family to become a mason,and in what year.Are the any generation gaps in your mason family tree?I know some people like brother rhit could fill up a phone book with the names of masons in his family.And it seems like every day he finds out he is related to a mason he didn't know about.And i wouldn't be surprised if he was related to some one on here.lol

But for me i am the first person in my immediate family to become a mason,and soon after i joined my dad came in.Other than us the only other mason i know of from my mom or dads side is my dads uncle who was a mason in kansas,but died in the early sixties.I am hopeful that in the future masonry will grow in my family.but for now it is just me and my dad..How about you?


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 14, 2009)

I was the first that I knew of for quite a while.  Recently found out that my dad's uncle and his grandfather were Masons, but both died before I was born.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm still searching for family, mostly in Germany, but I guess I am really a second generation of sorts. My Father-in-law was a MM first by many years, and I came up last year. My oldest son talks about it, but wants to complete more college time, and make his next promotion in his F.D. before he tries. I felt the same way, but found out I could have made it all together...


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 14, 2009)

very nice,and there is certainly no hurry for your son if he is talking about it. he will know when the time is right. a father son team is always very nice.my lodge has many,me and my dad,rhit and his,lester and his. father and son,and brothers at the same time,doesnt get any better


----------



## rhitland (Jul 14, 2009)

Let me figure this one out and I will post in a bit unless Sirius beats me to it who is my cousin on here!! lol


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 14, 2009)

no way...


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 15, 2009)

My Great-Grandfather was a Baptist Preacher and a Mason. Unfortunately he died a few months after I was born but my mother would always talk very highly of him. I had the pleasure of visiting his home Lodge last week and it was a wonderful experience. I looked at the altar where he knelt and the stations he must of passed by.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 15, 2009)

This is what I have so far but I know I am leaving out a few.

Sonny Marchbanks cousin
Billy Moore Dad
Billy Ray Moore Grandad
James Marchbanks Granddad
Buddy Marchbanks Uncle 
Phillip Marchbanks Uncle 
Jake Thompkins Uncle 
John Marchbanks Uncle 
Oscar Elliott Grandpa-in-law
A.C. Marchbanks Sr. Grt Grandpa 
Ralph Roebuck Grt Uncle 
        Roebuck "            "
        Roebuck "            "  
        Roebuck "            " all members of Nash Lodge justfound them a few weeks ago and cannot remember all of names
Hobie Cousin Sec. @ Southside and PolyTech Lodge
Lewis Marchbanks Cousin
Don Barnfield Cousin 
Jan Harrison Grt Grt Grt Grt Grandpa and charter member of Nash Lodge 638 
W.S. Marchbanks Grt Uncle 
B.F. Marchbanks Grt Grt Grt Grandpa 
       Marchbanks Cousin Alvorado Lodge PM 
Robert Wood Grt Uncle-in-law
Maybe Sam Levisse he is realted to Marchbanks from Waxahachie
Forgot my Brother Brother Rodney Moore we went through together.


----------



## Bro Mike (Jul 15, 2009)

Impressive!

As for me, my father, grandfather and great grand father and a couple of my great uncles are/were Masons.  

My dad wears a ring that belonged to my grandfather and I wear a ring that was worn by my great uncle.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 15, 2009)

rhitland said:


> This is what I have so far but I know I am leaving out a few.
> 
> Sonny Marchbanks cousin
> Billy Moore Dad
> ...



like i said...a phone book..very cool to have such a rich tradition in your family of masons,and there still might be more out there you have not found yet rhit.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Jul 16, 2009)

To be quite honest, I am at the top of my Masonic Family Tree. check back in about 20 years for new additions 

I am the first in my immediate bloodline but I have 2 cousins in it.


----------



## luftx (Jul 20, 2009)

I am the 3rd generation Mason in my family, behind my Dad and Grandfather.  And next month, I am going to have the pleasure of initiating my son (will be the first degree that I have ever done from the BIG chair - so keep your fingers crossed!), which will make him a 4th generation Mason.  That will make us the second 4th generation Masonic family in our lodge.

Robert


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 20, 2009)

thats great. that will be a night to remember for sure. my dad came in after me,and i did the sr. deacon for all his degrees and it was great. congrats to you and your son.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 21, 2009)

luftx said:


> I am the 3rd generation Mason in my family, behind my Dad and Grandfather.  And next month, I am going to have the pleasure of initiating my son (will be the first degree that I have ever done from the BIG chair - so keep your fingers crossed!), which will make him a 4th generation Mason.  That will make us the second 4th generation Masonic family in our lodge.
> 
> Robert




It just does not get any better than this. A Dad making himself better to make his Son better, God Bless the Craft!!!


----------



## luftx (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been studying my tail off to make sure I have all of the 'language' right for his degree.  He's so excited, and is constantly asking me questions.  My dad is the lodge secretary and will do so during the degree.  And the WM has allowed me to hand pick the degree team, and it's an all-star cast with the 'big' players from almost every lodge in the area.  I've even managed to get on of the 33rd degree Mason's that we know to be the JW.  All I have to do now, is to pray I don't get too nervous and screw it up!

Robert


----------



## Sirius (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok, Rhit gave all of the recent family that I wont labor to repeat. However, it does appear that a chain of Masons from father to son begins with the arrival of the family in Virginia in the early 1700's. Before that the record is not so clear. However, Masonry does seem to have had a attracted my Scottish ancestors as their names are scattered about the history of the Grand Lodge of Scotland. One of which was an early chaplain at Killwinning No1, one of the oldest lodges in the world.


----------

